# inverser appleid primaire et secondaire



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Avril 2015)

Bonjour

Sur https://appleid.apple.com/fr/   j'ai 2 Id (2 emails)   une primaire uniquement modifiable et une secondaire modifiable ET supprimable

Comment faire pour inverser  ?  
je veux que mon adresse secondaire devienne primaire et ensuite virer l'autre 
merci


----------



## Gwen (9 Avril 2015)

Je pense que ce n'est pas possible malheureusement. Apple est vraiment pas très souple dans sa gestion des adresses.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Avril 2015)

mais si on a plus cette adresse email (primaire) on fait comment ?  on peut pas garder a vie une adresse email qui ne sert plus
par exemple si je veux une nouvelle adresse email monom@icloud.com  à la place de la primaire enregistrée  ?

et si je dois créer un nouvel ID apple je perds tous mes achats


----------



## Gwen (9 Avril 2015)

Exactement. Tu gardes ça à vie. SI tu ne l'utilises plus, elle ne sera pas réattribuée.

Ensuite, si tu changes d'adresse mail, il est possible de mettre cette nouvelle adresse à la place de l'ancienne dans ton compte iTunes et donc de garder tes achats.

Par contre, les adresses liées à ton adresse principale ne pourront être basculées vers cette nouvelle adresse iCloud créée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Avril 2015)

Je ne comprend pas complètement ta réponse
si je change mon adresse email principale  Sur https://appleid.apple.com/fr/ machin@moi.fr par truc@moi.fr  et que je me déconnecte et reconnecte partout itunes, appstore, icloud, site apple (macs et iBidules)  je garde bien tous mes achats ?

je ne comprend pas :  _  les adresses liées à ton adresse principale ne pourront être basculées vers cette nouvelle adresse iCloud créée._
puisque j'ai juste modifie mon adresse email  sans creer un autre compte
il est impensable de devoir tout racheter juste car on change d'adresse email

merci pour ton aide


----------



## Gwen (9 Avril 2015)

Houla, tu mélanges tout.

Tu dois te créer un nouvel identifiant iCloud. Mais dans ton compte iTunes, tu mets cette nouvelle adresse iCloud comme identifiant iTunes. iCloud et ton compte iTunes sont deux choses différentes qui peuvent être lié par ton adresse mail iCloud ou une autre adresse de ton choix.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Avril 2015)

Je ne parle pas d'iCloud (oublions icloud) mais bien de mon identifiant Apple pour l'apple store  je veux changer cet identifiant par une autreadresse email sans bien sur rien perdre de mes achats
mais c'est vrai que c'est tellement confus leur truc
je ne veux pas de nouvel identifiant du tout , juste changer mon adresse email


----------



## olilem (10 Avril 2015)

Je l'ai déjà fait en procédant de cette manière :

Change ton email secondaire par un autre email ( pas l'email primaire).
Une fois l'email secondaire vérifié par Apple tu pourras changer ton email primaire en le remplaçant par ton ancien email secondaire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Avril 2015)

J'ai essaye comme tu dis mais il me dit que mon email secondaire = moi@icloud.com ne peut pas etre utilisé

en tout cas merci je vais remplacer par un autre email


----------



## Gwen (10 Avril 2015)

Erickb a dit:


> Je ne parle pas d'iCloud (oublions icloud) mais bien de mon identifiant Apple pour l'apple store  je veux changer cet identifiant par une autreadresse email sans bien sur rien perdre de mes achats



Donc, il suffit de rentrer un autre email dans la rubrique mon compte de iTunes.


----------



## olilem (10 Avril 2015)

Erickb a dit:


> J'ai essaye comme tu dis mais il me dit que mon email secondaire = moi@icloud.com ne peut pas etre utilisé
> 
> en tout cas merci je vais remplacer par un autre email


Le mail iCloud ne peut pas être utilisé comme identifiant primaire.

Il suffit d'aller ici : https://appleid.apple.com et tu indiques l'email primaire que tu souhaites.
Sur Itunes il te suffira ensuite d'utiliser ce nouvel e-mail pour ouvrir une session et tu retrouveras tous tes achats


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Avril 2015)

merci à tous


----------

